# a comp next weekend



## WalterSC (May 9, 2008)

Well its time for the North Augusta Hammin and Jammin cookoff again. We are doing butts and ribs and the sauce contest. I opted not to do the Chicken quarters for the public on Friday night. I would rather spend my time on the 6 butts and 3 racks of ribs and get em right. One of our team members is doing brined turkey chuncks to feed the team Friday night. Will get thinsg packed up Thursday night and leave early Friday morning to get our spot all set up , will be putting up the 20 x 10 ft canopy to stay under and the 10 x 10 ft canopy to put over the cookers in case of rain. 

If anybody on the list is coming please stop by and say HI!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 12, 2008)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 12, 2008)

Good luck Walter.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## monty3777 (May 12, 2008)

Stick it to 'em!

Here's something that will motivate the team! (not the girl doing aerobics!)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMZUvDqBSh0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMZUvDqBSh0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## WalterSC (May 12, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> Stick it to 'em!
> 
> Here's something that will motivate the team! (not the girl doing aerobics!)
> 
> LOL those Hasen brothers remind me of my high school football days , I still hold the school records for most games kicked out of for illeagal shots given to other players and some refs, LOL!!!!


----------



## WalterSC (May 12, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Good luck Walter.  Dont forget the pics.



We will take plenty of pics this time , my wife Niki got a larger memory chip for the digital camera!!!! Luck, LOL I am counting on the teatse buds of the judges to like out turn ins.


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2008)

Good luck Walter & crew.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2008)

good luck Walter!


----------



## WalterSC (May 17, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> good luck Walter!



Well we made it back from North Augusta, Hammin and Jammin. Team Squeel Appeal (Myself, Niki, Ken Phelps, Charlie Dickens) finished 4th in pulled pork , got a nice trohpy for it. But fininshed 23rd in ribs out of 50 teams , I have since figured out what happened there , and made necssary corrections. We have pics and will post em later after some much needed sleep.


----------



## Puff1 (May 18, 2008)

Congrats on the pork score Walter.  8)


----------



## wittdog (May 18, 2008)

Congrats Walter


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2008)

wow Walter, that's great for 40 teams!  You are on a 
roll...didn't you get a third recently?


----------



## WalterSC (May 18, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow Walter, that's great for 40 teams!  You are on a
> roll...didn't you get a third recently?



 Thanks Cappy,yep at Bordertown in Clover SC. No hardware there  for 3rd just 1st and 2nd. I am gonna do like JackW and a few others and go for the hardware , of course I aint turning down no check by any means either , LOL!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2008)

you've really improved, what are you doing differently now?


----------



## WalterSC (May 18, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you've really improved, what are you doing differently now?



Well we totaly changed our sauce and the rub we had . We are using my WSMs for the butts and the 55 gallon drum smoker for the ribs , chicken and other things we might be doing. I am carrying a gas grill to keep things heated like the pulled pork for public samples and doing dinner for he team and guest and stoppers by. I met a cooker who makes a double  drum smoker thats not bad  and as I have 2 steel drums ready he said he would make me one for 150.00 , all I need is a trailer to haul it all. But thats the next purchase up a enclosed trailer possibly a 12 or 15 ft that can be tricked out for sleeping in and attaching a frame for a more sturdy canopy to stay under.

As much as I would love a huge cooker for what we are doing I dont really need one, that back yard set up works for us.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2008)

Way to go Walter.  NOW, where are the pics?????????????


----------



## Griff (May 18, 2008)

Well done Walter.


----------



## WalterSC (May 18, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Way to go Walter.  NOW, where are the pics?????????????



LOL first things first clean off and out the trucks, then download the camera!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2008)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now see, you have things in the wrong order.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2008)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep, it's not the cooker, it's the cook!  Congrats again!


----------



## Finney (May 18, 2008)

Way to go Walter!


----------



## WalterSC (May 24, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Way to go Walter.  NOW, where are the pics?????????????




YALL WANT PICS !!!  Click the below pic to see the rest !!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 26, 2008)

Nice pics ! Congrats!


----------

